# Does and Bucks living next to each other



## jamespm_98 (Dec 28, 2009)

We are new to rabbits. We recently got a Holland Lop doe and a Dwarf Hotot mix buck.  They are housed in a homeade hutch in  2'X2' pens and are seperated from each other by chicken wire. They have been beside each other for about 5 days and have been fine. I notice the buck often sticks his nose through the wire and the doe will let him sniff and rub his nose on her. Today when I checked them the doe had a chunk of fur pulled out below her eye.  I assume the buck did it since it is so far up on her face. My question is this normal? Should I add some hardware cloth between them so he can't get to her? Any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## clarkai (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd add an additional barrier between them unless you want babies! Sounds crazy I know, but I personally witnessed a buck breed a doe through wire smaller than that, and the little of kits that resulted.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 28, 2009)

I second the suggestion of adding more wire. I haven't seen it happen, but I too have had litters from "through the wire" breedings. If I have to cage a buck and doe side by side, I make sure they are the same breed. That way, if they do manage an unplanned breeding, at least the babies are purebreds. 

By the way, chicken wire is not a good choice for  rabbits' cages, anyway. I won't go so far as to say they can chew through it, but it will give way pretty quickly if they do chew on it.


----------



## jamespm_98 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response. The buck is a very active little fellow, I worry more about him than the doe. She is very mellow and doesn't jump around and climb all over the cage like the buck. I have some hardware cloth wire with 1/2" X 1/2" squares. Do you think this will be effective or should I use something with a smaller opening? I hate to totally isolate them since they seem to like being next to each other. They both came from the same rabbitry so I hate to house them where they can't at least see each other.


----------



## Citylife (May 14, 2010)

I make sure there is at least a 2" gap between doe and buck cages.  And would do 4"'s if I was to do it again.  The reason why is they seem to get bored and when in wire cages you have the risk of them chewing on each other through the wire on top of accidental breeding. And the does will chew on each other to.   I highly highly recommend using hardward clothe over chicken wire.  A rabbit can most definately chew through chicken wire.  I use pre-built wire cages from TSC.







They are very reasonable in price and quite sturdy.  The breeder I got mine from sells ones similar to the ones I have.  But, they have a heavier guage wire then the ones I have.  I do not know yet if spending 20 bucks more for his cages are worth it or not.  But, they were obviously a better quality cage.  

good luck to you.

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 15, 2010)

I prefer solid dividers around my bucks.  That way when they get into pee spraying mode, the does (and neighboring bucks) don't get filthy.  Some sheet tin works well and is fairly easy to clean.


----------



## shelly_tn (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep - I agree with The Egg Bandit , use a solid divider.  I had some think floor mats I put between my Doe and Buck mainly because of the 'spraying'.  The poor Doe was covered with spray one day and I had to cure that fast.


----------

